# Pullman WA or Moscow ID peeps?.....



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Greetings. Looking for some visitor information regarding a trip to Pullman this fall. Anyone out there in Pullman, WA?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

RedRex said:


> Greetings. Looking for some visitor information regarding a trip to Pullman this fall. Anyone out there in Pullman, WA?


Contact Bryce or Sean at B & L Bicycles in Pullman (219 E. Main Street
Pullman, WA 99165, 509-332-1703) Both are nice guys and very knowledgeable regarding riding in the Pullman/Moscow/Lewiston area.

If you're up for a good challenge, ask Sean about the Spiral Highway:thumbsup: 

Tell 'em I sent you.

Dave Thompson,
Spokane, WA

Also, check out their list of some road rides they have listed on their web site: http://bandlbicycles.com/page.cfm?pageID=112


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thank you!

Actually my wife and I, a rather pleasant couple , are looking for a homestay in Pullman during the WSU/WU football game. My wife is revisiting her home for the first time in 15 years, and on an impulse bought tickets to the game, but we cannot find a place to stay in Pullman, so we thought we would "solicit" the cycling community that we love so much and throw out an odd request. Strange, I know, but this would mean so much......so much. Her connections to the area are long gone. 

Thanks for listening. Anyone?


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't live anywhere near there, but have you checked in Moscow, ID?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The WSU/UW Apple Cup football game is a very big deal, sort of a state university championship and a school rivalry that goes back seemingly eons.

As another poster said, check for accommodations in Moscow Idaho (10 miles from Pullman), Lewiston Idaho, Clarkston Washington (both about 35 miles from Pullman) Colfax Washington (about 25 miles from Pullman) and even Spokane Washington (about 85 miles from Pullman).


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

everything in Moscow has been booked for one year. She fell into this at the last minute, her experiences with The Apple Cup were as a student, never needing housing. 

We both lived and worked in Spokane, so we are hoping to bypass our old stomping grounds and have a "bona fide" (for her) walk down memory lane with a stay in Pullman....

...but it might be too late. Anyone with a homestay idea in Pullman?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

What with the Cougs and Huskys both sucking big-time, you might re-check for commercial accommodations in and around the Pullman/Moscow area. I'd bet a lot of fans are electing to stay home and maybe watch golf instead.


----------

